# Bind keeps dying, core dumps.

## ReD-BaRoN

Ever since the upgrade to 9.3.4, bind keeps dying seemingly randomly, with nothing output to any logfile.  Is anyone else seeing this behavior?

Thanks!

Edit: After more investigation, I found a bunch or core files in /chroot/dns/var/bind/  :Sad: .

Do I need to take this upstream?

----------

## depontius

Lemme guess... You're running hardened and/or SELinux, right?

This problem cropped up late last year, too. There appears to be some sort of problem with BIND and either the hardened compiler or libraries. The answer is to drop back to an earlier version. I believe 9.3.2-r4 was what I was running before the 9.3.4 mess. When it hit again, I didn't realize that at first, and wound up back at 9.2.6-r4, having found that 9.2.8 also fails. One of these days with some spare time I'd like to get back to 9.3.2-r4.

----------

## smoco

Yes I have same situation , after upgade bind go down after few seconds. Look at my post "Named 9.3.4 falls down"

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

After some help from the folks on the gentoo-hardened list, it turns out this is bug #158664.

----------

## depontius

There's a notice on the Gentoo-hardened mailing list that bind-9.3.4 will work if you use "-O" in your CFLAGS instead of the more common/default "-O2". I have not personally tried this. You can apply CFLAGS changes to just one package or one version of one package with "/etc/portage/env".

----------

## Herring42

 *depontius wrote:*   

> You can apply CFLAGS changes to just one package or one version of one package with "/etc/portage/env".

  That doesn't work for me   :Confused:   Is there a good alternative to bind available?

----------

## depontius

Well, I really didn't give the full information, I guess. For my system at home, I would need a file at:

```
/etc/portage/env/net-dns/bind-9.3.4
```

and the contents would be:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k6-3 -O -pipe"
```

for the full story. I currently run with CFLAGS="-march=k6-3 -O2 -pipe" on that system. Is this what you did, or did you try something else based on the inadequate information I'd posted?

There are numerous people worried about the monoculture of BIND, and some effort to make sure that alternatives exist, if only for that reason. It depends on how large your installation is. For a home network or maybe small office, dnsmasq can carry the whole load and serve dhcp. There's always DJB. Take a look at the whole net-dns category in portage.

----------

## Herring42

Ahh! I just modified make.conf while I emerged bind. I'll add those files though.

Currently I'm hosting a few domains, with internal and external views, and updating an external dns server by zone transfer.

I'll have a look...

----------

## depontius

But for you running "-O" (as opposed to "-O2") didn't stop the BIND crashes?

----------

## Herring42

Sorry, I should have said:

bind 9.3.4 works fine (so far! ~3 hours testing) using -O in the cflags and hardened profile

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.17-hardened-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-hardened-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Feb 2007 05:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O -march=athlon -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O -march=athlon -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://beth/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 caps chroot crypt curl dlloader expat gd hardened howl idn imagemagick iodbc ipv6 java jce jpeg jpeg2k kerberos logrotate maildir midi ming mmx mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc pam perl pic png python readline sasl slang snmp spell ssl tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode userlocales vhosts virus-scan x86 xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## depontius

Heck, both times this has happened to me, bind would fall over dead on the first local query or within 15 seconds, whichever came first. Compared to that, 3 hours is an eternity. I'll have to give this a try.

Most recently when I had the bind problems, MythTV got into a snit and borked itself somehow. It was down for a week before I had time to sit down and get it working again. I guess I was also busy enough that I wasn't watching that much TV, either.

----------

